# Seeking my Fathers records, Royal Navy ww2



## Nickl (Oct 13, 2013)

From what I can figure out so far, my father came out of the Second World War as a Commadore. He was well decorated, not just with campaign medals but with higher bravery awards, before the war he and his brother ran a ships chandlers in Santos, Brazil, and here is the funny bit...I have heard that he was the instigator behind the Graf Spree being sent back out to sea instead of getting repaired at Montevideo, Uraguay .From this I can only deduce that he was on a secret mission for the diplomatic corp. as there is no mention in any history books. During the 1960's he was a managing Director for the John Holt Shipping Company based in Lagos, Nigeria. Anyway, all records seem to have vanished into thin air, can anyone help me find out his war record please.
Name Douglas George Lambert
Rank Commadore RN
Born 1910
Died 1970


----------



## dolphinfiah (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi Nick,
The obvious question is, have you applied to the MOD for his service record?
It can take up to 12 months for them to arrive following application


----------



## Dolphinfish (Jun 9, 2014)

This is a clip from Ancestry, let me know if any of it looks like him and I will explore fiurther
Jeanette

Matching Person (from family trees)
Douglas George LambertLambert
Birth: 1910 - Hampshire, England 
Death: 1970 - London, London, England 
Parents: John Andrew Lambert, Florence Deborah Underwood 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Matching Records

England & Wales, Death Index, 1916-2007
Birth, Marriage & Death, including Parish 
Name: 
Douglas George Lambert
Birth: 
28 Feb 1910
Death: 
Dec 1971 - Southwark, London, England

UK, Incoming Passenger Lists, 1878-1960
Immigration & Travel 
Name: 
Douglas George Lambert
Birth: 
abt 1909
Departure: 
Buenos Aires, Argentina
Arrival: 
7 May 1942 - Liverpool, England

Other: 

Buenos Aires 
UK, Incoming Passenger Lists, 1878-1960
Immigration & Travel 
Name: 
Douglas George Lambert
Birth: 
abt 1910
Departure: 
Rosario, Argentina
Arrival: 
5 Jun 1936 - Liverpool, England

Rio de Janeiro
UK, Incoming Passenger Lists, 1878-1960
Immigration & Travel 
Name: 
Douglas George Lambert
Birth: abt 1910
Departure: 
Buenos Aires, Argentina
Arrival: 
11 Sep 1949 - Liverpool, England

Buenos Aires 
England & Wales, National Probate Calendar (Index of Wills and Administrations), 1858-1966
Tax, Criminal, Land & Wills 
View Image
Name: 
George Douglas Lambert
Death: 
23 Dec 1964 - Leeds, England
Other: 
2 Apr 1965 - London, England
British Army WWI Pension Records 1914-1920
Military 
Name: 
Douglas George Lambert
Birth: 
27 Sep 1918 - Colchester
Residence: 
1915
England & Wales, FreeBMD Birth Index, 1837-1915
Birth, Marriage & Death, including Parish 

Name: 
Douglas George Lambert
Birth: 
Apr 1910 - Southampton, Hampshire

UK, Outward Passenger Lists, 1890-1960
Immigration & Travel 
Name: 
Douglas George Lambert
Birth: 
abt 1909
Departure: 
11 Mar 1933 - Liverpool, England
Destination: 
Bahia
UK, Outward Passenger Lists, 1890-1960
Immigration & Travel 
Name: 
Douglas George Lambert
Birth: 
abt 1910
Departure: 
5 Aug 1939 - Liverpool, England
Destination: 
Rio De Janeiro, Brazil

UK, Outward Passenger Lists, 1890-1960
Immigration & Travel 
Name: 
Douglas George Lambert
Birth: 
abt 1910
Departure: 
19 Sep 1953 - Liverpool, England
Destination:


----------



## Nickl (Oct 13, 2013)

*My fathers records*

Hello Jeanette,
You have certainly found my father. Please continue searching for further information, I would be very greatful. When I was young I hardly saw my father due to his travel schedules, but by all accounts he had a very colourful and interesting life.
Many thanks for your efforts
Nick Lambert.


----------

